# Computer games



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone know of a good site to play free computer games? I like games like cube crash. I'm tired of looking up "free" game sites only to find after I play a game a few times they suddenly want you to pay for it.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Do you like things like Tetris?

https://www.freetetris.org/index.html

How about these?

http://www.addictinggames.com/all-games/index.jsp


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm hooked on Trivia Crack on my phone.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> Do you like things like Tetris?
> 
> https://www.freetetris.org/index.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. The second link has what I wanted. I also stumbled onto Hapland. That's a puzzle game I finally solved years ago. I highly recommend it if you want a challenge. I forgot how to solve it and have started again.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The "free" game I enjoy is "Armies of Gilienor" put out by Jagex. It is most fun if you pay for it the first year and get certain tools for your player; then use those tools from then on in the same game but without being a member.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I choose to play online video games instead of my vintage Nintendo or Atari console games I go to www.zone.msn.com


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Link to good, fun to play free games. Have never had a problem with it:

http://dkmgames.com/shisen.htm#

Addicting games at one time had me hooked on their solitaire game. I think it was called "addicting solitaire" or something. I played it and actually beat it a few times. 

Here is another family type game site that I've used. You may find something you like here:

http://thinks.com/

Jigsaw puzzles are very relaxing. Free:

http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/

For the mahjong nuts (I am one!):

http://www.mahjongready.com/

Try to beat the clock on mahjong alchemy. I just dare you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2015)

I play a very involved Castle & Battle game called Empire: Four Kingdoms. It is a very thoughtful kind of game with tons of detail to consider and learn... It can be free. When played "right."

Let me know (PM) if anyone here plays, as our alliance is ranked pretty high and we are looking for good players to grow.


----------

